# Does anyone have this book?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

it's an audiobook. I don't like reading anymore.

Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality: Talks with Your Therapist by Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter

https://www.amazon.com/Overcoming-Depersonalization-Feelings-Unreality-Therapist/dp/1849010617/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1506086439&sr=8-2&keywords=audiobook+depersonalization


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't but let us know if you found it helpful. I just watched that BBC news report with an interview with Elaine Hunter.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

For anyone who missed the news report.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05h8drf


----------

